# "Snow White & The Nine Reds"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report*
*By Capt. Kris Kelley*

It's a little bit nippy out there even with departures taking off around 8:30am. I put the new 2013 Air Ranger on the water yesterday for her first trip and it was a gorgeous day. The new boat handled like a dream as the 550HP L92 from Mast Motorsports stretched her legs. There are pivotal moments in boat evolution that change the game. The R&D by American Airboats and their move to the L92 motors was one of them. This shaved 400lbs off the back of the boat and increased 125 horses. Yea, that's a game changer.

*Back Lakes Beat*

We found the back marsh on the island to be pretty typical looking for a cool snap in February. Emergent grass growth is pretty retarded at this point with lots of barren mud stretches yet to get new growth (no grass no fish - extreme shallows). The fish we did find were schooled up with a very few Pony Drum and most were hanging in the deeper lakes and depressions in the shallower venues with abundant grasses. Tides were on the medium low side and there were a few too many big stretches of ultra clear water for my taste. No doubt we've got a lot of fish still hung up in bayous pushing between the bay and back lakes. The bait is starting to stack up in places but low water isn't making this a real comfortable proposition for the fish. That seems to dump them back in the sloughs putting deep water access close at hand. Black Drum are especially "comfort sensitive" in shallow water and they are very fast movers on tide variations. Redfish on the other hand seem to be less inclined to abandon an area on a big water fallout.

*Trout Scene*

Soft plastics bounced around area reefs is starting to produce a little better for Trout. Plan on sifting through some smaller fish to get to the keepers and definately pick your weather in the big water. Live bait is still a no show so far at area bait camps.

*Goose Hunting*

We are still looking strong for the conservation season. Geese hung up on area "greens" and a lack of broad based pressure is making for some "shooting in self defense" over decoys. Friday's weather was about as bad as you could fear yet loping strings of hungry Snows, Blues, and Ross were "cupped and committed". Ed R. and guests from San Antonio were on their first goose hunt and lets just say 62 birds despite numerous gun malfunctions will find them "catching the fever"! We are going to gun them until they leave, weekdays have some openings, let's do it!

*Attack At Dawn Special:* We've got a couple of openings left as we head to the end of February on our Spring Special. It might get a little bumpy mid-week but I think we can handle it so give us a shout if you want to hit the water. Best time to fish this area is WHEN YOU CAN, so come see us when you get a chance.

Like us on *Facebook* or pin us on *Pinterest* and we promise to "love you back"!

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868 *
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*
*Facebook: Castaway Lodge*
*Pinterest: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Bigtime Water Fallout*

Bone dry is beginning to describe the back country. Hit it today four hours from the low point in the tide and it was bone dry when I got there. Fish gravitated toward deeper fallout lakes and hung up. We worked them over with bait in mud pockets to full limits + 1 over and 8 solid Pony Drum.

The weather was getting worse as a front approaches the coast this evening. The weather this week through Friday will have our heads spinning but we should stay pretty "bowed up".

KK

.TONIGHT...SOUTH WIND 10 TO 15 KNOTS SHIFTING NORTH AFTER
MIDNIGHT. BAYS SLIGHTLY CHOPPY TO OCCASIONALLY CHOPPY. PATCHY SEA
FOG.
.TUESDAY...NORTHEAST WIND 15 TO 20 KNOTS. BAYS CHOPPY.
.TUESDAY NIGHT...EAST WIND 15 TO 20 KNOTS. BAYS CHOPPY. A SLIGHT
CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND DRIZZLE IN THE EVENING...THEN A CHANCE OF
SHOWERS...DRIZZLE AND ISOLATED THUNDERSTORMS AFTER MIDNIGHT.
.WEDNESDAY...SOUTHEAST WIND 15 TO 20 KNOTS. BAYS CHOPPY. A CHANCE
OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.
.WEDNESDAY NIGHT...SOUTHEAST WIND 15 TO 20 KNOTS. BAYS CHOPPY. A
SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS IN THE EVENING...THEN
A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS AFTER MIDNIGHT.
.THURSDAY...SOUTH WIND 15 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHEAST 10 TO
15 KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. BAYS CHOPPY. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF
SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS IN THE MORNING.
.THURSDAY NIGHT...NORTHEAST WIND 5 TO 10 KNOTS. BAYS SMOOTH TO
SLIGHTLY CHOPPY. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF LIGHT RAIN AND DRIZZLE AFTER
MIDNIGHT.
.FRIDAY...NORTHEAST WIND AROUND 10 KNOTS. BAYS SLIGHTLY CHOPPY. A
SLIGHT CHANCE OF LIGHT RAIN AND DRIZZLE IN THE MORNING.
.FRIDAY NIGHT...NORTHEAST WIND 5 TO 10 KNOTS. BAYS SMOOTH TO
SLIGHTLY CHOPPY.


----------

